# Anyone have any good links that show me how to process a rabbit?



## Stones_Chickens (Nov 11, 2011)

Before getting ahead of myself I want to make sure I can process it fast.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14041

This goes through the whole process with pictures.


----------



## Gomanson (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iali_mkReYA Here's a good one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXAhzfqhMNE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7tJO-IP0Jk&feature=related (part 2)  Another good one.

Don't take chances with the gall bladder... I cut off the entire lobe that it's attached to and discard it.  Trying to cut close to it is too risky!

And this is amazing...completely deboning a rabbit in 5 minutes. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6ud68Qmdyc&feature=related


----------



## Stones_Chickens (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am considering doing a trade with a friend of my dad if he's willing. Give him some rabbits in order to process my rabbits. He loves rabbit meat.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 14, 2011)

Gomanson said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iali_mkReYA Here's a good one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXAhzfqhMNE&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7tJO-IP0Jk&feature=related (part 2)  Another good one.
> ...


One thing i learned is that you can "pinch" the gall bladder off easily! Just pinch near the narrow end and pull it right off...works much better than trying to cut them out.

Shannon


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 14, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> One thing i learned is that you can "pinch" the gall bladder off easily! Just pinch near the narrow end and pull it right off...works much better than trying to cut them out.
> 
> Shannon


Ditto. I just pinch it and peel it right off.


----------



## hoodat (Nov 15, 2011)

Sometimes the hardest part of removing th gall bladder is finding the darn thing. It can be hidden between lobes of the liver. If you accidentally burst it, it isn't that big a problem. The gall bladder size compared to the liver size in a rabbit is pretty small and doesn't affect the taste that much. In some cultures the contents of the gall bladder is considered a condiment and squeezed onto a cooked liver for flavor.


----------

